# Soo dhawoow! Any Somali Mamas?



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

Assalaam alaykum! Iska waran?

I am not Somali, but I work in an elementary school with over 175 Somali children ages 5-12. I am practicing language every day, but looking for Somali mamas or other love-Somalia mamas to come together here for sharing, learning, and inspiring.









Shukran!


----------

